# How to tell what's being recorded



## gsuemnic (Dec 10, 2015)

Is there a way to tell what's being recorded when the red record light is on ???


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

While on live TV press the right direction it will pop up an extended info screen then press down and it should show whats on each tuner and a red dot means it being recorded

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Also, when you are watching a recording, press right arrow or INFO button and press down to the list of tuners. Alternatively, you can go to the MyShowsList and what's recording would be at the top with either a red or blue circle.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

If you set the "My Shows" folder to list shows by date, then shows that are currently recording will be at the top of the list and displayed with a red circle.

So there are at least three ways:

1) INFO button and scroll down to list tuners

2) ToDo List (press TiVo button, then '2')

3) My Shows (press TiVo button twice)


----------



## gsuemnic (Dec 10, 2015)

"So there are at least three ways"

Is there a forum post for all the 'remote' shortcuts, etc ? 
Nice to know pressing a button twice offers a different result


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

gsuemnic said:


> "So there are at least three ways"
> 
> Is there a forum post for all the 'remote' shortcuts, etc ?


The new, almost complete, TiVo codes list.



gsuemnic said:


> Nice to know pressing a button twice offers a different result


Yes, exactly like the power button on a TV set will either be a "power on" function or a "power off" function, having a different result from each press.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> The new, almost complete, TiVo codes list.


That thread is so old and pretty much useless.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> That thread is so old and as to be pretty much useless.


 FYP

If one were to read through all the hundreds of postings, besides eye-strain you would encounter the few backdoor codes that still work. You would also encounter a whole bunch of codes that stopped working a long time ago.

He wanted a post. I didn't say it was a *good* post. (Say, aren't you the guy that didn't get the joke about 24 karats?)


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

TiVo + 2 is a shortcut; to get to the To Do List via the menus go to:

TiVo Central
-> Manage Recordings & OnePass
-> To Do List


----------

